# TireRack any good?



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I've bought 7 sets from them over the last 15 years. 2 were tire/wheel packages (snows)the rest were either shipped to me or direct to my local shop for install. Never had a problem. 
Love their selection, testing/research and customer service. I've found that I even save a few bucks because the savings on local taxes offsets shipping costs. Highly recommend them!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

I bought a set of tires from them - no problems.
Afterwards I switched to costco for better price/service.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Abel1337 said:


> Hey guys! Im new to the forums and the whole online experience with forums and I was in the market for some new tires so I thought I would do some shopping online. If any of you have bought from these guys before, what was your experience like? Anything you liked/ didnt like?


Yes.

Bought 8 tires (2 sets) from them over the past four years.

The tires arrive instantly, seemingly right after I click "order". Well, not really, but you get the idea.

Solid company, good business model, fast delivery, quality products, good customer service.

What's not to like? :dunno:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I used to buy my tires from Tirerack...had great experiences. Problem is, the local installers got wise to this and started charging much more for installation if you didn't buy the tires from them. Most reputable dealers will match Tireracks prices anyway.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I bought my last set of tires from them and i give them :thumbup::thumbup:
No hassle and quick delivery!:thumbup:


----------



## jmsod (Nov 27, 2007)

*Really?*



Mig29 said:


> ...I switched to costco for better price/service.


I have never looked into Costco for tires. I just did a quick price comparo for Michelin PS2s for a 535i with SP
Set of 4 at Tirerack = $1308 (does not include mounting and balancing obviously)
Set of 4 at Costco = $1406 (does include mounting and balancing)

Usually costs about $25-$30 to mount and balance each tire (at least in my area).

Costco certainly has the convenience factor if you have one nearby. No need to order, wait for delivery, and schedule a install date like you would with tirerack. I get my tires changed at a place less than 1 mile from my house, so not a big deal for me.

Just fyi all.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Tire Rack absolutely sucks. They sold me and other members on this forum old tires that failed and they refused to exchange the defective tires for new ones or refund us our money. They have piss poor customer service and I highly recommend avoiding them. They have no regard for customer safety at all. I will never buy from those scum bags again, and I encourage others to avoid them too.:thumbdwn::thumbdwn::thumbdwn:

Like others have said, go to Costco or Sam's Club and buy tires there that you can check and make sure are new tires. Mounting and balancing is $10 a tire at most and you can usually haggle the prices down from what they are asking.


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

jmsod said:


> I have never looked into Costco for tires. I just did a quick price comparo for Michelin PS2s for a 535i with SP
> Set of 4 at Tirerack = $1308 (does not include mounting and balancing obviously)
> Set of 4 at Costco = $1406 (does include mounting and balancing)
> 
> ...


Don't forget that Costco tires price includes road hazard insurance and tire rotations (bmws don't need them but still) in addition to mounting and balancing.

Also, twice a year costco has discounts of $60-80 off a set of 4 tires


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

Mig29 said:


> Don't forget that Costco tires price includes road hazard insurance and tire rotations (bmws don't need them but still) in addition to mounting and balancing.
> 
> Also, twice a year costco has discounts of $60-80 off a set of 4 tires


RHI is the big reason I bought tires at Cosco. I've gone thru twice already. Don't ask me how PA roads ate my tires.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the only thing I don't like is that I live in the same city as the warehouse and the state tax costs more than shipping if I was in another state 

I can buy my race tires cheaper out of state though

my experience is that Costco charges too much and the brand selection is limited, I don't really understand why their prices aren't lower :dunno: oh and screw the nitrogen fill-up and those goofy green valve stem caps :jack:


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Its the only place I;ve ever bought tires from. Great service


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Tire Rack is fantastic. Been using them for years. I've never had a problem with their tires, delivery, installation.

The only thing good about Costco is the RH protection. Otherwise, I despise Costco's tire department - no appts, lots of waiting and the folks they hire seem to only work on Minivans and SUVs so they have no idea what to do when a car has real tires/rims.


----------

